# ISO: Cream Cheese Nacho dip



## Luvs2Cook (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello,
 a friend of mine used to make a nacho appetizer that was fairly simple with a cream cheese base. Anyone have any recipe like this?


----------



## mcnerd (Mar 4, 2009)

It might be a Three-Cheese Nachos
Three-Cheese Nachos Recipe | Taste of Home Recipes


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't remember any 'cooked' meats in the recipe, just veggies, salsa, cream cheese, etc. But this recipe looks wonderful!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 5, 2009)

You might take a look at these Cream Cheese Nacho Dip recipes and see if one sounds like the one your friend made.


----------



## slotgirl (Mar 5, 2009)

HI take 2 pkg cream cheese put on bottom of  dish
than  1 can refried beans  ,than 1 small containter of sour cream of top of beans
than put salsa on top  than sharp cheddar cheese until you cover the whole top either put in microwave 10 mins or bake 350.  for 15 mins than serve so / good


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 5, 2009)

Slotgirl, that sounds like the recipe I used to use.  Very easy, tasty and popular.  Though I never baked mine, just left it cold.


----------



## slotgirl (Mar 5, 2009)

*hOTDOG'S*

hAVE ANY GOOD  HOT DOG'S IDEA'S


----------

